# HELP NEED IT! URGENT!!!!



## oscarcichlids (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 2 Oscars and one is bigger then the other one... Recently the largest fish is acting weird just stays up on the water's surface and not eating, usually is the first to eat because he is the largest fish in the tank and always react when he sees me and is normally active for an Oscar Fish, but lately he doesn't, the other fishes are acting normal... really worries me... i check the water temperature and its fine, air flow is good and the filter its working perfectly, I really do not know what happens to him. any ideas or recommendations will be really appreciated. thank you. :fish:


----------



## MGPcFan (Jul 3, 2013)

Have you checked the PH and amonia levels? Has anything else been recently changed in the tank?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

When in doubt, perform a water change using a quality dechlorinator and vacuum. If you can, post your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate readings.
Some additional concerns:
Tank Dimensions-
What and How Often You Feed-
How long the fish has been in it's current tank-
Tankmates-
How long the tank has been running-
Regular water change amount and frequency-
List any water additives-


----------



## oscarcichlids (Jul 3, 2013)

i change the water 3 days ago and since then has been acting that way, i did vacuum and the truth is i do not know much about maintaining a fish tank but I'm trying to learn, i use the most common water conditioning kit (kordon) includes: AMQUEL PLUS, detoxifies nitrate,nitrite,ammonia,chlorine & chloramines.
NOVAQUA PLUS:adds protective skin slime detoxifies chlorine and chloramines, removes toxic matals. i can't give you the readings because I'm not at home but i can uploaded tomorrow.
-tank dimensions: 48"L x 13"W x 24 1/2"D (55 gallons)
-I feed them twice a day.
-the fish has been in the tank for 4-5 months.
-tank mates: another tiger oscar fish, 1 jack dempsey, 1 red jewell and 1 pleco.
-the tank has been running for 6-7 months.
-I change the water once a week, every saturday.( about 25-30%)
-I do not use any other additives, no salt or anything.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

Your tank is too small for all the fish you have in there. Nice choices by the way. A 55 gallon is barely big enough for 1 Oscar.
Sounds like you are doing fine with the water changes, as long as they are at least 75% each time.

Remember that Oscars are funny fish, they will pout sometimes(act like yours is).

Please test your ammonia and nitrite levels. let us know what the values are.


----------



## oscarcichlids (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you... I know the tank is too small for all those fishes, but it's only temporary... I have a 150 gallons fish tank project and I think I'll have it ready in 3 weeks, Do you think they will be alright? AND JUST ONE MORE THING, HE'S NOT EATING AT ALL... WHAT CAN I DO???? I'm really worry.. I do care about my fishes! 
I will let you know the ammonia and nitrite levels.
Thank you, I really appreciate your help.


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

please let us know the ammonia and nitrite levels. These are very toxic to fish in very small amounts


----------



## oscarcichlids (Jul 3, 2013)

So I'm giving you guys the follow ups: my fishes are doing great, i check the water and the PH:7 dH: 7 temperature:80F :fish: :dancing:


----------



## oscarcichlids (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh and I have my 150 gallons fish tank running great!!!! they really love the xtra space... :dancing:


----------



## earled (Jan 3, 2013)

glad to hear you got the 150 gallon tank. Your fish must be happy


----------

